# Looking for bulk salt locations



## Slones lawn care (Nov 19, 2018)

Hello Guys and gals i am switching over to a bulk spreader this year and looking for best prices and places to get salt in Columbus.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

This time in this season? Good luck...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> This time in this season? Good luck...


I think he means hes looking for a place to load a vbox, cash and carry in columbus.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

30 second search https://rocksaltusa.com/products/bulk-salt/  Theres quite a few in your area,search "bulk salt Columbus Ohio". I'm sure some members here that are in that area can vet them.


----------

